# Do teachers in Dubai get paid during public holidays?



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Do teachers in Dubai especially those teaching in Indian schools get paid during public holidays including Summer, Id, Diwali and Christmas vacations?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Everyone gets paid for public holidays, however, summer vacation, diwali & christmas are not public holidays in UAE. Am not sure what Id is.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> Everyone gets paid for public holidays, however, summer vacation, diwali & christmas are not public holidays in UAE. Am not sure what Id is.


So are you saying that teachers in Dubai do not get paid during vacations (summer, winter, Diwali, Christmas, etc...)?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

darthvaderboy said:


> So are you saying that teachers in Dubai do not get paid during vacations (summer, winter, Diwali, Christmas, etc...)?


I never said that. I answered a question, whether they get paid during public holidays, and corrected a piece of info that the above mentioned festives are not public holidays in UAE.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I never said that. I answered a question, whether they get paid during public holidays, and corrected a piece of info that the above mentioned festives are not public holidays in UAE.


Ok thanks for the answers but do you know if they get paid during vacations?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes teachers are paid 12 months of the year and salary is paid each month pro rata. Although they do not normally pay the August salary for teachers who are returning for the next academic year as this is paid upon your arrival back in the country. They are paid for the month of July with their June salary.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Yes teachers are paid 12 months of the year and salary is paid each month pro rata. Although they do not normally pay the August salary for teachers who are returning for the next academic year as this is paid upon your arrival back in the country. They are paid for the month of July with their June salary.


so school teachers in Dubai get 2 annual paid leaves? What I mean is do they get one paid leave during the school summer vacation and the other when it's time for their usual vacation?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

darthvaderboy said:


> so school teachers in Dubai get 2 annual paid leaves? What I mean is do they get one paid leave during the school summer vacation and the other when it's time for their usual vacation?


teachers take leave only during the school vacations. (summer and winter, and during Eid etc)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Please let people know what school you've been offered a job at ... so any parents can withdraw their children.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Their 'usual' vacation is when the school holidays occur, give or take a few training days when the students are still on holidays.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Please let people know what school you've been offered a job at ... so any parents can withdraw their children.


I thought it was just me thinking that - I was wondering when the poster had a chance to do any teaching between holidays.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

When you work at a School, in any country in the world, you are expected and required to take your annual leave in the school Holidays.

If your question is, do I get 20-30 working days annual leave, + all the school holidays, then no you do not.

You get no Annual leave that you can decide your self, what you do get is around 60 days of holiday in a year! so be grateful! lol


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I thought it was just me thinking that - I was wondering when the poster had a chance to do any teaching between holidays.


I also hope they don't teach English comprehension.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Please let people know what school you've been offered a job at ... so any parents can withdraw their children.


your comment was really unnecessary and childish. Firstly I am not a teacher. I was just curious to know how a teacher's profession gets a 60 day annual leave whereas other professions only get 30 days. I know somebody who is a teacher and this person finishes his duty by 1pm (even during non Ramadan days) and reaches home by 2pm whereas I reach home by 8pm. This person is entitled to all the public holidays in a year but not me because I work in a private company not a public one. He earns an extra income by giving private tuitions which is almost equal to a month's salary. So that means he earns almost double his salary. Now since the summer vacations are going on I see this person lazing around in his room doing absolutely nothing. In spite of all these luxuries why are teachers in Dubai complaining of a low pay? Why can't they increase the pay of the private sector considering the increasing rents? We can't earn an extra income as we hardly get the time to do so?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darthvaderboy said:


> your comment was really unnecessary and childish. Firstly I am not a teacher. I was just curious to know how a teacher's profession gets a 60 day annual leave whereas other professions only get 30 days. I know somebody who is a teacher and this person finishes his duty by 1pm (even during non Ramadan days) and reaches home by 2pm whereas I reach home by 8pm. This person is entitled to all the public holidays in a year but not me because I work in a private company not a public one. He earns an extra income by giving private tuitions which is almost equal to a month's salary. So that means he earns almost double his salary. Now since the summer vacations are going on I see this person lazing around in his room doing absolutely nothing. In spite of all these luxuries why are teachers in Dubai complaining of a low pay? Why can't they increase the pay of the private sector considering the increasing rents? We can't earn an extra income as we hardly get the time to do so?


Hi,
If you really like a teacher's lifestyle - then simply go back to college and retrain to be a teacher!
Despite their short working day - good teachers (note the word good!) often work at home and stay back after school hours to do marking and lesson planning.
I would not do their job for any amount of salary - even good schools remind me too much of a zoo!
If you really want a short working day - why not train as a radio dj - their shows are typically only 2 hours long (but like good teachers - need to do research and prepare for each show!).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

darthvaderboy said:


> your comment was really unnecessary and childish. Firstly I am not a teacher. I was just curious to know how a teacher's profession gets a 60 day annual leave whereas other professions only get 30 days. I know somebody who is a teacher and this person finishes his duty by 1pm (even during non Ramadan days) and reaches home by 2pm whereas I reach home by 8pm. This person is entitled to all the public holidays in a year but not me because I work in a private company not a public one. He earns an extra income by giving private tuitions which is almost equal to a month's salary. So that means he earns almost double his salary. Now since the summer vacations are going on I see this person lazing around in his room doing absolutely nothing. In spite of all these luxuries why are teachers in Dubai complaining of a low pay? Why can't they increase the pay of the private sector considering the increasing rents? We can't earn an extra income as we hardly get the time to do so?


You sound jelly. I am jelly to. 1/3 of the year on holiday, work till 2pm, no stress, live in Dubai, 2 day weekend, accommodation included

Why aren't we all teachers?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> If you really want a short working day - why not train as a radio dj - their shows are typically only 2 hours long (but like good teachers - need to do research and prepare for each show!).
> Cheers
> Steve


That would be my dream job, i could talk and talk and talk. I'd be awesome as a radio host, well better than Kenny & Daisy show on Radio 2. (Kenny is good, Daisy is just a nodding Churchill. Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> You sound jelly. I am jelly to. 1/3 of the year on holiday, work till 2pm, no stress, live in Dubai, 2 day weekend, accommodation included
> 
> Why aren't we all teachers?


No stress!
Are you kidding - my sons teachers quake in their shoes when my wife quizzes them about his education! - she is a typical pushy mum!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

iggles said:


> That would be my dream job, i could talk and talk and talk. I'd be awesome as a radio host, well better than Kenny & Daisy show on Radio 2. (Kenny is good, Daisy is just a nodding Churchill. Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup Yup)


The Iggles and Rascal Breakfast Show.

In the morning we will have the English Breakfast, 3 songs that are related to each other. 

For example, one Nirvanna Song, One Foo Fighter Song, No Queens of the Stone Age song (Dave Grohl is the link)

Then we will talk about the gossip, football transfers, whats happening in UAE. Have our loyal listeners ring us to have a good moan about driving and traffic updates.

Then just some classic rock songs, linked with humorous but edgy banter that pushes the boundaries of UAE laws yet not breaking any. We would be loved and adored by millions.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you really like a teacher's lifestyle - then simply go back to college and retrain to be a teacher!
> Despite their short working day - good teachers (note the word good!) often work at home and stay back after school hours to do marking and lesson planning.
> I would not do their job for any amount of salary - even good schools remind me too much of a zoo!
> ...


are you saying other professionals don't have to work extra hours? So a school reminds you of a zoo? Looks like you never had to deal with bad managers at your place of work. My manager treats us like donkeys throughout the day. He even cuts short our vacation days. I would prefer to work in a "zoo" with kids all day than deal with the stress of having to deal with "adults" at work.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darthvaderboy said:


> are you saying other professionals don't have to work extra hours? So a school reminds you of a zoo? Looks like you never had to deal with bad managers at your place of work. My manager treats us like donkeys throughout the day. He even cuts short our vacation days. I would prefer to work in a "zoo" with kids all day than deal with the stress of having to deal with "adults" at work.


Well - in the words of Dick Dastardly - "Mutley - do something!"
Don't moan about it - just retrain to be a teacher!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

darthvaderboy said:


> are you saying other professionals don't have to work extra hours? So a school reminds you of a zoo? Looks like you never had to deal with bad managers at your place of work. My manager treats us like donkeys throughout the day. He even cuts short our vacation days. I would prefer to work in a "zoo" with kids all day than deal with the stress of having to deal with "adults" at work.


the Iggles and Rascal breakfast show will need a news reader, what will your DJ name be, DarthVadarboy might cause copyright issues.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darthvaderboy said:


> Looks like you never had to deal with bad managers at your place of work. My manager treats us like donkeys throughout the day. He even cuts short our vacation days.


Hi,
I have a lot of experience working with bad managers - both here in the UAE and in the UK.
I always let them know that I don't need to work for them and that I don't accept any sh*t - it ensures that they don't think that they have any hold over me.
I don't allow them to mess with my holidays or working hours and this has stood me in good stead.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have a lot of experience working with bad managers - both here in the UAE and in the UK.
> I always let them know that I don't need to work for them and that I don't accept any sh*t - it ensures that they don't think that they have any hold over me.
> I don't allow them to mess with my holidays or working hours and this has stood me in good stead.
> ...


This is the sort of topic I want on the Iggles and Rascal breakfast show. 

On a serious note Steve is 100% correct, some people get power mad stand up for your rights. If they sack you so be it get another job- remember you work to live, not live to work.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

iggles said:


> If they sack you so be it get another job


Easier said than done. Although I agree with what stevesolar said too.


----------



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have a lot of experience working with bad managers - both here in the UAE and in the UK.
> I always let them know that I don't need to work for them and that I don't accept any sh*t - it ensures that they don't think that they have any hold over me.
> I don't allow them to mess with my holidays or working hours and this has stood me in good stead.
> ...


Actually I don't mind working for bad managers as long as I get paid for it. But what really bugs me is how teachers here pretend to be the exploited kind when reality is completely the opposite.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

taliacottage said:


> Easier said than done. Although I agree with what stevesolar said too.


oh yeah different passport


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If your manager treats you like a donkey maybe he has good reason? 

It seems the whole purpose of your thread here is to moan that someone you know works fewer hours and gets paid more money that you, welcome to planet earth! 

There is no way I'd swap careers to become a teacher, that has gotta be one of the most stressful and thankless jobs out here.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If your manager treats you like a donkey maybe he has good reason?
> 
> It seems the whole purpose of your thread here is to moan that someone you know works fewer hours and gets paid more money that you, welcome to planet earth!
> 
> There is no way I'd swap careers to become a teacher, that has gotta be one of the most stressful and thankless jobs out here.



Of course a teacher at a state school, in innner London that has a poor Ofstead grade would be hell on earth. 

But a teacher in a Dubai, would be a child’s play. Come on, the expats that come here would be sending their kids to private schools in UK. I have alot of friends who are teachers in the UK, most have said this. PGCE is the worst year of their life, once thats done its alot more straight forward.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The GOOD teachers in the UAE deserve an award. Some of these expat parents are a downright PITA. There was one parent in the school that my son attends who went straight to the principal because her child didn't have a British Teacher and for the fees that she's paying, he deserved a British Teacher. She didn't really care if this other Non-British teacher was actually considered the best in that grade!

As for the OP, stop your whining and stop being jealous of your friend!

@ Iggles, it would seem that you have a crush on Rascal! Does your girlfriend know?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

darthvaderboy said:


> your comment was really unnecessary and childish. Firstly I am not a teacher. I was just curious to know how a teacher's profession gets a 60 day annual leave whereas other professions only get 30 days. I know somebody who is a teacher and this person finishes his duty by 1pm (even during non Ramadan days) and reaches home by 2pm whereas I reach home by 8pm. This person is entitled to all the public holidays in a year but not me because I work in a private company not a public one. He earns an extra income by giving private tuitions which is almost equal to a month's salary. So that means he earns almost double his salary. Now since the summer vacations are going on I see this person lazing around in his room doing absolutely nothing. In spite of all these luxuries why are teachers in Dubai complaining of a low pay? Why can't they increase the pay of the private sector considering the increasing rents? We can't earn an extra income as we hardly get the time to do so?


*woosh*


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> The GOOD teachers in the UAE deserve an award. Some of these expat parents are a downright PITA. T*here was one parent in the school that my son attends who went straight to the principal because her child didn't have a British Teacher and for the fees that she's paying, he deserved a British Teache*r. She didn't really care if this other Non-British teacher was actually considered the best in that grade!
> 
> As for the OP, stop your whining and stop being jealous of your friend!
> 
> @ Iggles, it would seem that you have a crush on Rascal! Does your girlfriend know?


i don't see whats wrong with what is bolded. Unless she was being pedantic and the teacher was irish/american/aus/nz... 

My girlfriend/wife/spender of my money/destroyer of my hopes and dreams/the big boss is coming home on the 20th so The Rascal will be set free. 

:laser:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> i don't see whats wrong with what is bolded. Unless she was being pedantic and the teacher was irish/american/aus/nz...
> 
> My girlfriend/wife/spender of my money/destroyer of my hopes and dreams/the big boss is coming home on the 20th so The Rascal will be set free.
> 
> :laser:


You sure about that? :ballchain:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> You sure about that? :ballchain:


I definitely won't be set free. Myself and my card will be imprisoned to the daily PMS.

I've had 1 month free, and I've lost 1 stone in weight and saved thousands in AED 

I wonder why that's happened :noidea:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I definitely won't be set free. Myself and my card will be imprisoned to the daily PMS.
> 
> I've had 1 month free, and I've lost 1 stone in weight and saved thousands in AED
> 
> I wonder why that's happened :noidea:


A lot of solo love?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You managed to keep your girlfriend deflated for a month?! Good for you!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> You managed to keep your girlfriend deflated for a month?! Good for you!


haha. she is real  

Why are the mods the biggest bullies on this forum :noidea:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> haha. she is real
> 
> Why are the mods the biggest bullies on this forum :noidea:


Cruel, incisive, quick witted, legendary - yes!
Bullies - no way!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Cruel, incisive, quick witted, legendary - yes!
> Bullies - no way!!


I've also noticed you've copied how i comment on here


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Cruel, incisive, quick witted, legendary - yes!
> Bullies - no way!!


Can we meet them?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Can we meet them?


I a saw one this morning................in the mirror when I was shaving!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> The Iggles and Rascal Breakfast Show.
> 
> In the morning we will have the English Breakfast, 3 songs that are related to each other.
> 
> ...


So I'm away for a day and i get back, i have a new job, a yap yap Eagles fan to wind up and several million adoring fans.

I should go away more often.

And it's The Rascal and Iggles btw, the star's name should always be first.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> So I'm away for a day and i get back, i have a new job, a yap yap Eagles fan to wind up and several million adoring fans.
> 
> I should go away more often.
> 
> And it's The Rascal and Iggles btw, the star's name should always be first.


Yes that is correct - one is the monkey and the other is the organ grinder!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> So I'm away for a day and i get back, i have a new job, a yap yap Eagles fan to wind up and several million adoring fans.
> 
> I should go away more often.
> 
> And it's The Rascal and Iggles btw, the star's name should always be first.


Ahh yes your correct. The Rascal and Iggles show. My mother always taught me to be respectful to my elders, especially ones that fought in WW2. 

Yes you can be the star of the show, I only need this gig as a stepping ladder. Just don't be jealous when you see me in the Daily Mail with Irina Shayk - some people just have a face for the radio 

And I am a cheesehead not an Iggles - I just like the name Iggles as cheesehead sounds wrong. 

2 back handed compliments :boxing: your round :heh:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And it would end up more like the Itchy and Scratchy show where we beat each other up in more and more bloodthirsty ways....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

When three people make love it's a threesome,
When two people make love it's a twosome.
Now we understand why you think you're handsome!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

By the way - do Dubai teachers get paid during public holidays?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> By the way - do Dubai teachers get paid during public holidays?


They have the days off, as per the rest of UAE, with a fixed salary that takes this into account. 

I hope I helped you Steve. As your new around here if you have any more questions feel free to ping me a msg. You can do this after you've posted more than 5 times.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> By the way - do Dubai teachers get paid during public holidays?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Whos's Irina Thingy when she's at home?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Whos's Irina Thingy when she's at home?


REALLY!!

https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIlqWEnMLdxgIVgQssCh0ICwnK


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> REALLY!! https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=irina+shayk&espv=2&biw=1745&bih=883&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIlqWEnMLdxgIVgQssCh0ICwnK


Yes, but who is she?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, but who is she?


Cristian Ronaldo's ex!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, but who is she?


an angel fallen from heaven to live amongst us mere mortals :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Steve


----------

